# how to setup windows machines with samba shares connected ?

## mathabstrction

how to setup windows machines with samba shares connected to linux?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

In case it helps you, I have used an excellent HowTo PDF on the Web: Samba - HowTo.

----------

## WWWW

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> In case it helps you, I have used an excellent HowTo PDF on the Web: Samba - HowTo.

 

I don't think that helps much.

Ok, first do you want a complex way of setting it up or a quick and easy?

I ask because samba can be set up in many configuration levels and each adds a level of complexity.

Second, do you want to use samba 3 or samba 4?

These two differ in the syntax a little bit, therefore you could get mixed up trying one thing when is another one.

----------

